# Sugar due 1st of Feb



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been following Snow White's thread and I'm wondering if Sugar could be carrying triplets.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks mighty big , it sure is possible  
Sugar is very pretty BTW 
Keep us posted , when is her due date ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lovely place you have there


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks! I put that picnic table in for them to play on but then hit it bush hogging so the legs broke on one end. Now it's a slide.  Here is another pic of her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

farmchick897 said:


> Thanks! I put that picnic table in for them to play on but then hit it bush hogging so the legs broke on one end. Now it's a slide.  Here is another pic of her.
> View attachment 51659


:slapfloor: "Now it's a slide" ! :ROFL:
When did you say Sugar's due date is ?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Suppose to be 1st of Feb. but that's what I was told when I bought her. Who knows for sure. She is not bagging up at at all yet.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think she's carrying an army. lol Looks pretty big. Is this her first kidding? Is she the one you think may be polled? She's a nice looking girl


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, same one. Just bought her 12/7. This is not her first kidding (I believe her 3rd), she had triplets that were all sables last time with one polled). And I was told she was bred to same Saanen buck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh...she had one polled last year? I bet she does this time too 

My polled nubian is a FF this time around (well, so long as she is bred )


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you get a picture of lady business lol my doe should be due. Around the the same time as yours and I would like a reference this is my first kidding and it was an accident.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Will try and get pic tomorrow.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is a picture.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you her udder is a lot bigger than my does so I may have longer to wait lol


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Neat I have a Sugar that is due around that time too


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sugar gave birth to twins sometime early morning on one of the coldest nights we've had (5 degrees). She was in barn with lots of straw and they are both up but their ears seem frozen and they are cold. I put a heat lamp out and milked some colostrum from mom and got them both to drink. Anything else I can do for them?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats!! They always seem to wait for the coldest night!! Hope babies can get warm, glad there were no complications  I have 3 does due sometime in the next 1-2 weeks, 2 are ff so I am hoping they do it while weather here has been unseasonably warm!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! Yep, trust them to wait for the nasty weather. Not much else you can do for the babies. Just make sure they have lots of hay to snuggle in and if you're not scared of the heat lamp, leave it on them for a couple days.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you think ears have frostbite or just haven't thawed out yet? I just gave them some more colostrum from mom. She is letting me milk her and licks me while I'm doing it. No grain or being tied either. I'm pretty happy about that since I haven't had her long and she was a bit standoffish.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Since I'm not there to actually see the ears I really can't tell you. If they feel frozen, then they are probably frostbitten. GoatCrazy deals with that some and may be able to tell you more. I've never had any freeze, but do know it can happen.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

They still feel frozen and when I touch them the babies shake their heads. What do you do with frost bitten ears? Does a vet need to remove them? :/


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bumping so that maybe someone with more experience with frostbitten ears....Oh GoatCrazy! Where are you?....will jump in and help you out.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

farmchick897 said:


> They still feel frozen and when I touch them the babies shake their heads. What do you do with frost bitten ears? Does a vet need to remove them? :/


Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about frozen ears. Do they feel swollen and kind of rubbery? If so, they have frozen and will slough off in a couple of weeks.

ETA I should have also mentioned that, as their ears slough, they will sometimes look shriveled and kind of ruffled. So if you go out in a week or so and see that don't freak - it's a normal part of the process. If you have access to a pair of toddlers socks, you might want to keep them in your kidding kit and slip them over the kids ears to keep them from freezing. I've been told that plain old duct tape works, too, but taking it off seems like it would be painful.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not swollen and rubbery more like thin, crinkly and cold. I guess it's too late to wrap them now huh? They do have a heat lamp now, maybe they will thaw. :/


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry, I didn't make note of when they were born and was thinking they are older than they are - my bad. The puffy, rubbery feeling doesn't usually come into play for a day or so. You can try to wrap them or put socks on them - nothing ventured, nothing gained. I'm not sure I would use just duct tape, though. If they are frozen the duct tape is likely to take skin, hair and all off when it comes off. I think I would put either small socks or maybe wrap something like a fingertip towel around them and then a thin strip of duct tape only at the top to hold it in place.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sugar's twins








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh they are so cute!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww very cute! I hope their ears are okay, and were just cold and nothing more.
We had some twins born when it was -9 and wind chill -30, extremely cold for us. It was so bad everything was freezing unless it was directly under the heat lamp. I ended up having to blow dry the babies ears to keep them from freezing. Blow Dryer works great! Just have to be sure you don't burn them. I was so worried their ears would get frost bitten, but they are almost a month old and just fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute babies


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------

